# Looking for a quality breeder in Cincinnati



## WARHAWK1776 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey folks , I'm looking a quality breeder in the Cincinnati area . the breeder and importers I use to deal with have stopped for one reason or another . My wife and I have rescued our last 2 shepherds ,I lost max 4 years ago and we lost my wife Sasha 2 months ago . So if you fine people know of a real breeder please let me know as all of the clowns I've spoke to don't know anything about their dogs or the breed . Thanks mike


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Are you looking for working lines or show lines?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Keep reading the forum and pay attention to the dogs/people you like. Many of them are breeders or can connect you to their breeders either via a link in their signature line or if you contact them using a PM.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

try Drache Feld in Lexington....nice black and red dogs, have had quite a few friends with dogs from this kennel

Lee-


----------



## WARHAWK1776 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ill check them out , we are looking for working lines but ill know the right dog when I lay eyes on the right pup Cincinnati has become a bastion of backyard breeder over the last 3 years thanks for the suggestion


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

2 hours south but: Von der Haus Gill German Shepherds


----------



## lifeofelove (Oct 4, 2013)

MrsFergione said:


> 2 hours south but: Von der Haus Gill German Shepherds


Not trying to hi-jack the thread, but why would there be a price differential for puppies who are "guaranteed to certify with ofa at 2 years or age?"


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

lifeofelove said:


> Not trying to hi-jack the thread, but why would there be a price differential for puppies who are "guaranteed to certify with ofa at 2 years or age?"


Some breeders just do it that way. I also think it's odd and unnecessary but I've seen quite a few breeders websites where that is the case. I guess people looking for just pets instead of a working dog they assume might not want to pay as much?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Some people would rather just take the chance and not have to buy the warranty. I have known working people that buy puppies this way so not just pet people.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

lhczth said:


> Some people would rather just take the chance and not have to buy the warranty. I have known working people that buy puppies this way so not just pet people.


I am too wondering what will the $200 buy you?
"...
All Puppies are priced at $1400.00 hips guaranteed to certify with OFA at 2 years of age. Or $1200.00 if you choose not to take the hip guarantee option. This is same puppy, same full registration AKC papers, just buyers option.
..."


----------



## lifeofelove (Oct 4, 2013)

MrsFergione said:


> Some breeders just do it that way. I also think it's odd and unnecessary but I've seen quite a few breeders websites where that is the case. I guess people looking for just pets instead of a working dog they assume might not want to pay as much?





lhczth said:


> Some people would rather just take the chance and not have to buy the warranty. I have known working people that buy puppies this way so not just pet people.





alexg said:


> I am too wondering what will the $200 buy you?
> "...
> All Puppies are priced at $1400.00 hips guaranteed to certify with OFA at 2 years of age. Or $1200.00 if you choose not to take the hip guarantee option. This is same puppy, same full registration AKC papers, just buyers option.
> ..."


So, if I'm understanding this correctly, the extra $200 is basically a warranty?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes...I would consider buying a dog that way-If I got a pup and it didn't pass OFA wouldn't want another one -and don't think I would want $ back-would rather just spend less to begin with-or might go with a rescue next


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The breeders I have seen that did that had a significantly bigger difference. Usually a 40-50% reduction in price. $200 is nothing.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes. If the dog has bad hips at 2 years, they will replace the puppy. A lot of breeders give this guarantee because almost no one is going to want a replacement puppy. And you usually have to pay the $300 for the x-ray to even certify the hips in the first place, the breeder does not cover this.


----------



## WARHAWK1776 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey thanks for the complete hijack


----------



## lifeofelove (Oct 4, 2013)

WARHAWK1776 said:


> Hey thanks for the complete hijack


Sorry. I didn't mean to hi-jack the thread. I wasn't sure if it was a red flag or not. Again, I apologize.


----------



## WARHAWK1776 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks too all newest family member coming home next week mods can close once again thanks mike


----------

